# Mites...I think



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ever since I put my new 20 gallon viv together I've noticed some white bugs that appear to be mites. However, my frogs had always kept them incheck (or at least this is the conclusion I've come to), but now that my frogs are no longer in the tank there are more and more "mites". They seem to be present on the wood more than the plants. I think they lay eggs on the live moss (there are little white specs covering some areas that weren't there when I first put the tank together). The mites are pretty big (at least as far as mites go), you can make out their antennea when you look close enough, and I even witnessed two fighting :shock: . 

I guess I'm just wondering if these have potential to be bad for the plants...I can't get a picture of them right now (lacking a digital camera at the moment) but any speculations are welcome  .

-Jen


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2005)

My speculation would be spring tails. How moist and wet is your viv?


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

I've been letting it dry out a little as of late and haven't seen much sign of the buggers, but when I first set up the tank it was kept fairly wet (which was when they were most active).


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

Are they elongated at all or mostly round? I know they are small but....Mites are typically round whereas springtails (sp.) are elongated slightly.

Mike


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

Jen,

Take a look at these two pics and see if they resemble your mystery guests. If so you have springtails. 

Bill

http://www.ag.ndsu.nodak.edu/aginfo/ent ... ngtail.jpg

http://pasture.ecn.purdue.edu/~epados/u ... tailID.htm


----------



## farmchica22 (Sep 6, 2004)

These guys are actually more oval in shape and are kind of a shiny white color. Their numbers seem to be declining as of late so I'm not quite so worried anymore. 

I'll figure out what they are eventually I'm sure  

Thanks for the help!!


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

The springtails I raise and feed to my vents are shiny white...couldn't find the right pic. They are definitely not oval though. Good luck on the ID.

Bill


----------

